

CSS Properties That Trigger Layout, Paint and Composite - ux-app
http://csstriggers.com/

======
ux-app
here's a write up of the methodology used to compile the list.

[http://aerotwist.com/blog/css-triggers/](http://aerotwist.com/blog/css-
triggers/)

